# Labeling a dbl slip to indicate route.



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

So I have a dbl slip on my layout. At first thr routes it takes sorta confused me but pretty much understand them now. One thing I did end up doing is I created macros for the 4 different ways the points can be thrown, however I'm at a loss on how to label them so not only myself can understand them but ppl who I have over could also. How do you designate them. 

Also I would like to at thr very least have indicator lights that tell me which way the points are but am not sure how to wire it properly so it will tell Mr. 
I have both points running off of tortoises. They hook up to a nce switch 8. For the macros I programmed a nce mini panel which then runs to 4 push buttons so that I can select one of the 4 routes that can be made using the dbl slip. So anyone know of a way to get the lights to even change when I use a macro?

Not sure if this will work but what if I wire two wires from the panel and cut into the wire going to either 1 or 8 on the tortoise. At the other end of those wires at the panel run two leds in a series. Would that work even when thrown with the macro considering the signal still would have to pass thru that wire?


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Label as crossovers and crossings. You can use the ordinals if you wish, but a double slip is both a two-way crossing and a two-way crossover. South track, north track, Track 1, Track 2, whatever works. You cross or cross over from one of them to the other, but in the stated direction of travel. Maybe the rails here are used to a certain approach and will offer their knowledge of proto rails.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

why not treat the dbl-slip as 2 turnouts? 
put a pair of LEDs in series with each Tortoise to indicate the position of each of the dbl-slip


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

gregc said:


> why not treat the dbl-slip as 2 turnouts?
> put a pair of LEDs in series with each Tortoise to indicate the position of each of the dbl-slip



Ya that's what I was thinking for knowing whete the points are. I'll have to try it again but the leds that I recently got that came pre-wired with red and black wires I could not get to work in a series. I'm very sure I had it wired right opposite ends connected with one side going to port 1 of tortoise and the other side going to the decoder...


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

Conductorkev said:


> I could not get to work in a series.


the LEDs need to be wired in series with the tortise and the pair need to be wired in parallel and opposite polarity


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

gregc said:


> the LEDs need to be wired in series with the tortise and the pair need to be wired in parallel and opposite polarity



I know I tried with these pre-wired ones and no go. I'll try again when I get a chance.
I did get them working on some of my other switches at tge toggle which is on off on. I wired the reds on the two outside posts and both blacks at tge center post. However I don't like it as much because if toggle is at center they are both on. Also I do not believe they will change if I switch it on my nce cab (haven't tested that one yet).


----------

